# Woman Wants Her Weight BACK!!



## admirer (Aug 31, 2006)

So there was this woman on Dr. Phil (don't get me started on that weenie) who was near 300 pounds (and was GORGEOUS that way--really beatiful) and lost 170 pounds. Now she wishes she were fat again because of all the excess flesh hanging from her body. She looks very skeletal (sp?) now, and she is so sad. I had a feeling that her husband liked her round and amazingly beautiful (which she was). I wonder how many women go through this. 

See? FAT is beautiful! She is in a place now where she won't be intimate with her husband.

By the way, does anyone remember Carly Patterson? She was an olympic gymnast in '04. Well, she was on "Duets with the Stars" the other night, and she has plumped up frightfully well. (Isn't it always better when skinny icons get fat?)

And finally, check out this vid on YouTube.com: I'm Alive and Chubbier. She's young (18)--too young for me--but some of you might be interested!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

admirer said:


> By the way, does anyone remember Carly Patterson? She was an olympic gymnast in '04. Well, she was on "Duets with the Stars" the other night, and she has plumped up frightfully well. (Isn't it always better when skinny icons get fat?)
> 
> And finally, check out this vid on YouTube.com: I'm Alive and Chubbier. She's young (18)--too young for me--but some of you might be interested!




Ive heard that a lot of gymnst gain. The training they are involved in is very difficult to maintain and they intend to balloon.


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 31, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ive heard that a lot of gymnst gain. The training they are involved in is very difficult to maintain and they intend to balloon.



One of the reasons I find it so funny that a lot of Krispy Kremes are located next to Curves.


----------



## cactopus (Aug 31, 2006)

admirer said:


> By the way, does anyone remember Carly Patterson? She was an olympic gymnast in '04. Well, she was on "Duets with the Stars" the other night, and she has plumped up frightfully well. (Isn't it always better when skinny icons get fat?)
> 
> And finally, check out this vid on YouTube.com: I'm Alive and Chubbier. She's young (18)--too young for me--but some of you might be interested!




Yeah I thought Carly was adorable too. I happened to catch the show.


----------



## cactopus (Aug 31, 2006)

admirer said:


> And finally, check out this vid on YouTube.com: I'm Alive and Chubbier. She's young (18)--too young for me--but some of you might be interested!



And she's adorable... Very nice tummy. I wish her luck and good times.


----------



## Blackbean (Sep 1, 2006)

admirer said:


> By the way, does anyone remember Carly Patterson? She was an olympic gymnast in '04. Well, she was on "Duets with the Stars" the other night, and she has plumped up frightfully well. (Isn't it always better when skinny icons get fat?)



has plumped up frightfully well?







Am I missing something???


----------



## TheSpecials098 (Sep 1, 2006)

where do gymnists usually gain weight, out of curiosity. Like ive heard they have larger butts, so does that mean that the muscle in thier butt will turn to flab faster than the other parts?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 1, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> One of the reasons I find it so funny that a lot of Krispy Kremes are located next to Curves.




Whats even funnier is you cant go to a Weight Watchers center without finding a yummy smelling resturant RIGHT NEXT DOOR, lol. All too funny.


----------



## SleepyNow (Sep 1, 2006)

> where do gymnists usually gain weight, out of curiosity. Like ive heard they have larger butts, so does that mean that the muscle in thier butt will turn to flab faster than the other parts?



Gymansts tend to have larger legs and butts when they're training--but it's all muscle. They tend to maintain a very low body fat percentage while they're in their prime competition years.

Afterwards it's just like anyone else--where you gain and lose fat is based on genetics. If a gymnast is genetically pear shaped then they will gain weight mostly in the lower half of their body--if they're apple shaped it's the other way around.

FYI muscle never turns into fat. They are two entirely different types of tissue. You can lose muscle, and then gain fat (and in most cases it certainly does work out that way) but muscle in one area does not turn into fat.

My sister was a very serious gymnast for about 10 years, starting when she was 6. She made the junior olympic US team, but had to quit after an injury to her spine during a dismount from the uneven bars. Nearly 10 years later and she's still a skinny minny. I think gymnasts are like any other sample of the population--some will put on weight and some won't. Just depends on the individual.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 1, 2006)

What horrors will doctor phil visit upon this poor girl? ;-;

EAT HIM GIRL, BEFORE ITS TOO LATER! DON'T LET DR. PHIL USE THE HYPNOTIZING POWER OF HIS EVIL EYES!


----------



## olivefun (Sep 3, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Whats even funnier is you cant go to a Weight Watchers center without finding a yummy smelling resturant RIGHT NEXT DOOR, lol. All too funny.




That is because restaurants emitting yummy smells are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 3, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> has plumped up frightfully well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're probably missing how mortifyingly skinny she was before...  I guess every little bit counts.


----------



## cactopus (Sep 5, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> has plumped up frightfully well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

She should have thought more carefully about why she wanted to lose all the weight and what consequences might result.


----------



## JewelTran (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't see the show, but I know that the only time I have ever lost weight before, it was 70 pounds. And I was miserable. I suddenly felt like I had lost such an important part of myself. I kept the weight off until I got pregnant with my second child - I can remember being so GLAD that I had a reason to gain the weight back without anyone asking questions - I had NO intentions of losing it after the baby - and I didn't. I hope she finds a way to be happy with herself.


----------

